
Why You Should Build Your Apps on a Cloud Platform - rohshall
http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2012/05/how-cloud-platforms-change-everything-and-which-ones-matter-most.php
======
stephenr
So I can be tied whatever tech a provider happens to support, and have limited
if any options or information when (not if) they suffer an outage?

I would say I can't wait for the "cloud" buzzword to go out of use, but of
course it will be replaced by something even worse.

